# chevy 4x4 full size van



## drumbum45 (Mar 14, 2009)

Recently purchased a 97 chevy express 2500 4x4 van.Has anyone had experience running the beach in a 4x4 van?


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

sounds like a Quigley conversion... 

should run as good or better in the sand due to better weight distribution then a pick up...


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

It should be fine. Seen a few running the beach over the years. Just airdown and have fun.


----------



## drumbum45 (Mar 14, 2009)

*4x4 van*

Yes its a quigley conversion,Throught about using it for cape lookout instead old my old ford 4x4 with slidein.


----------

